# My A6 now delivered



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Well what seems to have taken ages (although it hasn't in reality), the A6 was delivered to me on Friday afternoon. I couldn't drive it straightaway as the insurance didn't start util Saturday morning so what else am I supposed to do while waiting a few hours? Play with it of course!! 

I took it out first thing Saturday morning and went the really long way round to a garage so that I could fill it up with diesel, my plan was that I estimated that if I fill up at the beginning of the month then I should just about make it to the end of the month without filling up again assuming normal going to and from work and the normal amount of other trips - we shall see.

The car was an absolute delight to drive, extremely quite and very smooth, very relaxing with the auto box but still packs quite a bit of oomph when required. I kept being over sensitive with the braking as they are so sensitive compared to my TT but I'm gradually getting used to that. The drive to work on Monday morning is going to be quite different to what I'm used to.

Anyway, I spent all Saturday and a bit of this morning just cleansing the paintwork and putting some wax on for a bit of protection just until I get the time (and the weather) to give it a proper go. I always like to give a car a good clean when I get it as it's then you notice all the little imperfections that you wouldn't normally notice. As it happens, this car is not too bad, one or two paint chips here and there - mainly on the bonnet but nothing that can't be sorted.

I took a few photo's of it when I had finished just to give you an idea.


































Graham


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Looks very nice and posh... glad your happy with it


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Looks the Dogs in black the only color IMO . Enjoy


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Very nice lovely looking house as well


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Much more fitting for someone of your considerable age than the TT :-* :lol: lovely car and I would quite happily have one in Avant flavour 

Charlie


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Looks good. One thing I noticed, when I switched from the TT to an estate, is how much extra paint there is to clean. I'm sure there's about 3x as much.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

That actually looks very nice indeed.

Shame to see you move on from the TT again, but after the last couple of years I'm sure it was a good feeling to be able to enjoy another TT even for a short time 

Nick


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Well the drive to work this morning was shall I say - different! I didn't have to steer around all the speed bumps like I would normally have to, I just went straight over each one without the normal scrape from the front bumper. I didn't once have to use my right hand (and no smutty comments please :roll: :wink: ) for anything apart from turning the ignition on at the beginning of the journey and off again at the end. All in all a completely unadventfull journey which was a nice change in a strange sort of way.

I filled it up with diesel at lunchtime and I now have a range of 575 miles showing so I'm hoping that this will last me most of the month for getting to work and back, it will be interesting to see how this pans out.



Charlie said:


> Much more fitting for someone of your considerable age than the TT :-* :lol: lovely car and I would quite happily have one in Avant flavour
> 
> Charlie


I did have a look at the Avant but once I found that I could easily put my Zimmer frame and wheelchair in the boot of the saloon then I had no reason to look for an Avant any more. :roll: :wink:



Kell said:


> Looks good. One thing I noticed, when I switched from the TT to an estate, is how much extra paint there is to clean. I'm sure there's about 3x as much.


I know what you mean, one thing I hate cleaning on cars is the roof but this wasn't a problem as to be honest, it's not that big, another reason for me not going for the Avant I guess but had I really wanted the estate then I would have put up with it.



Nem said:


> That actually looks very nice indeed.
> 
> Shame to see you move on from the TT again, but after the last couple of years I'm sure it was a good feeling to be able to enjoy another TT even for a short time
> 
> Nick


Thanks Nick. I'm still not 100% sure about selling the TT yet although I probably will because of all the nagging I will be getting from the one who must be obeyed saying "when are you going to get that thing off the drive" :lol:

Anyway, I'm very pleased with the A6 and for what it is, it's a great cruiser to get from A to B - it's got most of the stuff I wanted (although not all) and at the right price.

Graham


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

great car and a gorgous house very jealous!!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Very nice Graham!

I've got a tartan rug you can borrow for the rear shelf if you like :wink: :lol:

Looking forward to seeing it at Kneesworth - I must get something arranged soon


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> ...I've got a tartan rug you can borrow for the rear shelf if you like :wink: :lol:


Mate, I've got a couple of tartan rugs but they're both shagged around the knee area from over use so a donation of a free blanket would be much appreciated - thanks! I've got my flat cap so I will be well sorted. :roll: :wink:

Cheeky git

Graham


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > ...I've got a tartan rug you can borrow for the rear shelf if you like :wink: :lol:
> ...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> I didn't once have to use my right hand (and no smutty comments please :roll: :wink: ) for anything apart from turning the ignition on at the beginning of the journey and off again at the end.
> 
> Graham


Left hand, surely? :lol: 

Glad you like it!

For some reason, I think the Saloon looks bigger (at least in photographs) to the Avant - but maybe that's just me!

Lovely in black. With W7PMC now driving a white A8 you two should team up and cover the whole Wedding / Funeral market between you.  :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

jampott said:


> With W7PMC now driving a white A8 you two should team up and cover the whole Wedding / Funeral market between you.  :lol:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

jampott said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't once have to use my right hand (and no smutty comments please :roll: :wink: ) for anything apart from turning the ignition on at the beginning of the journey and off again at the end.
> ...


Tim, you've won the prize for spotting the deliberate mistake - I don't know what the prize is but I'll think of something. :roll: :wink:

You're right about it looking bigger too although I hadn't actually appreciated it until the other day when I was looking at an A6 at work which is silver, it looks quite different in comparison. Obviously I think the black looks better. :lol:

Graham


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Graham if you are happy I'm happy for you but to be honest I will miss your roadster .....

Say hi to your lovely lady for me


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> Tim, you've won the prize for spotting the deliberate mistake - I don't know what the prize is but I'll think of something. :roll: :wink:
> 
> You're right about it looking bigger too although I hadn't actually appreciated it until the other day when I was looking at an A6 at work which is silver, it looks quite different in comparison. Obviously I think the black looks better. :lol:
> 
> Graham


I thought for a moment they'd moved the ignition back to the "old" place on the right of the steeing wheel 

I still haven't got used to that.

Also, I have a leather key fob on my keys. More than once now  I've thought I had an issue with the lights on my air con flickering, only to suddenly realise it is my keyfob moving around in front of them. :lol:

Daytona Grey > Black, IMHO of course...  :twisted:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > Tim, you've won the prize for spotting the deliberate mistake - I don't know what the prize is but I'll think of something. :roll: :wink:
> ...


Keys, wtf are they?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Keys, wtf are they?


As mine is an old 2007 model, my keys look like this...










:roll: :wink:

Graham


----------



## biggc (Jan 9, 2012)

cracking car and looks good in that colour mate the 3.0 is the one to have aswell


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

biggc said:


> cracking car and looks good in that colour mate the 3.0 is the one to have aswell


Thank you, well with a good 6" of snow in our village and no treated roads then going to work tomorrow is going to be a good test for the auto box and Quattro. 

Graham


----------

